# Birth



## The Tamer (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, if you haven't seen the film "Birth", and don't want the ending to be spoiled - stop reading now.

The ending - huh? What the blazes happened?

Why was Anne crying at the sea?  Did the boy kill himself, did the late husband's lover pass the letters on to Anne? Was she just upset after the emotional turmoil?

It was a fab film but I left thinking "Okay...... so what happened?"

Any ideas?


----------

